# Please let me know your thoughts on luggage allowances



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi All, As I am leaving tomorrow for 2 weeks holiday I thought I would ask the forums opinion on very large people and Aircraft, Should the airline companies set a persons weight plus there luggage as a total weight limit for travelling? I am 85 kilo's with a 23kilo's luggage limit. Please let me know your thoughts?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

If I am not mistaken most airlines now will charge overly large people for 2 seats if they are of a certain weight or more....I can't speak for the baggage because every airline is different but the one I fly limits me to each bag weighing 40kg or 50lbs.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

85kgs is pretty normal unless you are very short. Also some people are heavy because of muscle and not fat so I think it depends on your body composition too. I don't have any problems with weight so I don't think you will.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

No real response to your question as I dont have an opinion on that either way but I did want to wish you Happy Holidays man. Havent seen you since that one gathering more than a month ago, I hope when you return youll join us once again for a few more drinks! Have a great trip.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> If I am not mistaken most airlines now will charge overly large people for 2 seats if they are of a certain weight or more....I can't speak for the baggage because every airline is different but the one I fly limits me to each bag weighing 40kg or 50lbs.




Please do tell what airline lets you have a bag weighing 40KG that is over 80LB I will book with them next time save all my excess luggage charges


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that's for domestic US flights where you get such allowances.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> I think that's for domestic US flights where you get such allowances.




I would have thought that amount in one suitcase would be against health and safety.. who the heck could lift that amount?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

body builders maybe 

mind you i just noticed he said 40kgs or 50lbs BUT 50lbs is about 22kgs so maybe he meant a TOTAL of 40kgs which is just about right in US allowances I think.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Would love to mate as you are very good company, I have had to work hard as i need some time off to return to UK, Hope you and yours enjoy your festive holiday and we will meet up after my return on the 9th.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Please do tell what airline lets you have a bag weighing 40KG that is over 80LB I will book with them next time save all my excess luggage charges


SORRY....It's 20kg or 50lbs....I'm American and I haven't quite gotten used to the whole metric thing.....LOL


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Emirates give you 30kg and 40kg if Business or silver

Kenya also give you 40 kg


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It also depends on the sectors you fly. If you are flying long haul, you are entitled to a larger baggage allowance, however, each piece of luggage must not weigh more than 30kgs as per the Airline Safety Standards.

I don't agree that people should be allowed to carry luggage equivalent to their body weight. Weight is not taken into consideration while purchasing airline tickets so each person has paid a similar amount for that particular class or seat. Why then should an obese person who weighs over 120kgs but paid a thousand dollars for an airline ticket be allowed to carry more than a person who weighs 50kgs and paid the same amout?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> Emirates give you 30kg and 40kg if Business or silver
> 
> Kenya also give you 40 kg


If you have an Emirates Gold Skywards card or fly first class, the personal allowance is 50kg.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> If you have an Emirates Gold Skywards card or fly first class, the personal allowance is 50kg.





No chance of me getting that allowance then... unless someone else is paying for the trip


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Why then should an obese person who weighs over 120kgs but paid a thousand dollars for an airline ticket be allowed to carry more than a person who weighs 50kgs and paid the same amout?


I think the OP was meaning that why should normal sized people be restricted to 23kg when the fatty next to them weighs 3 times what they do. If you pay the same amount for a ticket, you should be able to increase the on-board weight by the same amount.

Generally, I find that as long as you're friendly and polite to the check-in assistant, they tend to be flexible if you're over the limit.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I think American flights are still 2 x 70 lbs ... with Emirates at least ... this I can vouch for ...


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Generally, I find that as long as you're friendly and polite to the check-in assistant, they tend to be flexible if you're over the limit.


Very true.

I get anything between 30 to 80kgs off (normal excess between 350-450kgs) by exactly doing that. Today I even got 127kgs off. 477kgs down to 350kgs: KBL-DXB. 

The hardest are Emirates and the big European airlines, in my experience. And it is possible to get corporate rates for excess through BA, if you only travel with them and you are always over on your excess.

The worst thing is to ask for free upgrade as you hand your ticket over. They hate it.

But, Gavtek, nicely said.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I think the OP was meaning that why should normal sized people be restricted to 23kg when the fatty next to them weighs 3 times what they do. If you pay the same amount for a ticket, you should be able to increase the on-board weight by the same amount.
> 
> Generally, I find that as long as you're friendly and polite to the check-in assistant, they tend to be flexible if you're over the limit.




Lol not if you are flying Ryan air


----------

